# Bikeparks in Bayern



## MTB-King (31. Mai 2007)

Moin,
Suche Bikeparks in Bayern! Weiß vielleicht wo es welche gipt? Würde mich sehr freuen!

Mfg


----------



## chaot (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

In Oberammergau ist ein "relativ" neuer.

Gruß

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Ralli (31. Mai 2007)

Bischofmais


----------



## LoonyG (31. Mai 2007)

MTB-King schrieb:


> Moin,
> Suche Bikeparks in Bayern! Weiß vielleicht wo es welche gipt? Würde mich sehr freuen!
> 
> Mfg



gugst du

www.bikebarkmap.de

greetz


----------



## MTB-King (2. Juni 2007)

Danke an euch drein! Weiß noch jemand welche?? Würd mich freun!
MFG


----------



## Mephato (27. Juni 2009)

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/ bei Nürnberg


----------



## F-R-W (23. März 2011)

www.bikepark-lenggries.com


----------



## d-lo (23. März 2011)

www.bikepark-samerberg.de
Nigelnagelneu. Macht im Mai auf. Ist auch auf Facebook vertreten.


----------



## t.o.b.i (28. März 2011)

Bikepark Lenggries nahe München.
www.bikepark-lenggries.com


----------

